# 31 Cape Horn owners



## PJIII

If any horn owners can help me out! Would you buy another one, how is the ride, how is it on a beam sea?? Etc! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sniperpeeps

I run a Cape 24OS. Can't speak for the 31 but the 24 is a beast for it's size. I will be staying with Cape Horn for a long time. The layout is great for fishing, no frills just functional.


----------



## marmidor

I had a 27 cape and now own a 21 and love it. I fish 25-30 miles on a regular basis with no complaints.


----------



## JoshH

fished em. theyre a great ride in all seas for what it is. pretty dry (no CC is dry). awesome for a no nonsense boat. some love the huge single fishbox in the bow some hate it... im sure somebody will chime in and take you for a ride and let you check theirs out!


----------



## LITECATCH

I have fished a 2007 31 for 3.5 years. They are awesome. WayneO sold it in 2010. He just purchased a 2013 31 with 300 hp Yamahas on her. It too is awesome. We have not fished the new 2013 yet. I think it is the best buy for the money in the 31 foot "go fast" CC's. I would recommend one highly!


----------



## rufus1138

lol not a cape owner but ive ridden and fished in them and i can say they're epic boats, just as tough as carolina skiff and boston whaler but they ride so much better, great simple layout. good workboats. when im rich and have a huge yacht im going to get a cape 17 for my dinghy.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I've got a 21 and love it, super solid and well built boat. I will always stick with them! On top of that the guys who run the company are full of help and information if you need it! That's important to me


----------



## cbraz82

*31*

I fish a cape horn 31 with 350's and love it. Great ride, fast, dry. Very simple fishing boat.


----------



## wide spread

I own a 31 with F225's and a full tower on it. Great boat! Handles the sea's well, as dry as any of the other high end center consoles, easy to clean and maintain and in my opinion has some nice lines. There is not much dry storage space on most of the 31's other than under the console. There is one very large fish box in the floor that is a ice eater if you are only planning on taking along a small portion of ice. We do over night trips on my boat regularly without any problems with our set up. I can send you some pictures of some different things I have done on my boat to make it better adapt to my needs.


----------



## LITECATCH

wide spread, what year is your 31? The 2007's fish box held ice better than ANY boat i have ever been on. I am shocked to hear your report.


----------



## wide spread

05'. It keeps ice well if you have enough to make up for the large amount of air space in the box. If you are not taking a lot of ice it is best to take along a cooler to keep it in. I have a large deep freezer at my house that I keep enough solid block ice in to fill the box over half full before leaving out. I purchased several large rubber buckets from a farm supply store to freeze water in and reuse.


----------



## PJIII

Thanks for all the comments. I have a 296 cobia on order but I left myself a way out so I am still looking hard at a 31 T horn


----------



## Capt. Delynn

I run a ton of different boats. Cause its what I do for a living. From 18 foot cc's to 65 vikings. My brother-in-law wanted to buy a boat and I talked him into the 31 cape. Its still one of the funnest boats I run. Best tip I can give anyone(Get the 300 yamaha four strokes on it). Its a true fishing machine and the by far the best priced boat in its class PERIOD!!! Do yourself a favor Get the 31 Cape Horn. I only fished it about 6 times last year and killed a 55 and 57 lb gag grouper, 90.5 amberjack, 4 yellowfins over 100, 25.9 lb snapper. See where i'm going with this, its a killing machine.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Capt. Delynn said:


> I run a ton of different boats. Cause its what I do for a living. From 18 foot cc's to 65 vikings. My brother-in-law wanted to buy a boat and I talked him into the 31 cape. Its still one of the funnest boats I run. Best tip I can give anyone(Get the 300 yamaha four strokes on it). Its a true fishing machine and the by far the best priced boat in its class PERIOD!!! Do yourself a favor Get the 31 Cape Horn. I only fished it about 6 times last year and killed a 55 and 57 lb gag grouper, 90.5 amberjack, 4 yellowfins over 100, 25.9 lb snapper. See where i'm going with this, its a killing machine.


If anyone would know it would be Delynn. We also used to have a 31 horn and absolutely loved it. Would get another one in a heartbeat


----------



## PJIII

Thanks for all the comments!!


----------

